# My column monument



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is the last of the ornate monuments I'm making this year. I might have posted a few pics before but if not, it was designed to go with this garden finial I picked up last year at A.C. Moore for 8 bucks. I don't have any tall monuments so figured I'd give one a try. It incorporates a wooden crate skinned in foam. I routed out the face and used wooden letters, also from A.C. Moore. The column is one of those 8 inch carboard concrete tubes I got for 5 bucks. I picked up some carved wooden scrolls for ornamentation. The column base and top are from Lowes and the biggest expense of the whole thing. I need to carve/detail the top foam pieces, and finish paint it to match the finial. It stands 7 feet tall and will occupy one corner of my cemetery. Hope to finish it next week sometime but here are some pics so far.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another punny monument - I love it

I am so looking forward to seeing the complete cemetery set up with all these beautiful pieces you've made.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks RB. It's only July but I'm getting excited about setting up too. The other night I took out three of the stones and put a green flood on them just to see what it looked like. It was a cool feeling.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

you need to start selling this stuff!!!! you could make a killing!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> you need to start selling this stuff!!!! you could make a killing!


Thanks Dave! You're about the fifth person who has said that. I'm a hack, but I might test the market next year, maybe take a few to some craft shows or something and see how they fly. I figure if I made a few to sell, I could finance my other Halloween needs. Hmmm.....:smoking:

Dave! check your messages. We need to get to Marks some evening and make some grave poppers. He's supplying the drinks. We can talk about other supplies we need, but he's up for a build some week night. Let me know man!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I am beginning to think you have a real graveyard. But If I could turn out things like this, I would also. Very nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The Watcher said:


> I am beginning to think you have a real graveyard. But If I could turn out things like this, I would also. Very nice!


 LOL!. Thanks! Some night I'm going to drag them all out to the front yard and take some pictures. That'll get the neighbors to talking (or worrying!)


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Very nice looking monuments. When are serving the drinks??? LOL


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Beautifully detailed work. Great job.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. What did you cover the cardboard tube with?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Superior work!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

sharpobject said:


> Beautifully detailed work. Great job.


Thanks!



Bone Dancer said:


> Nicely done. What did you cover the cardboard tube with?


The tube just has the paint on it. I debated on whether to give it a coat of joint compund to cover the small spiral grooves these things have but from a few feet away, you can't really see them so I may just leave it with paint.



HalloweenZombie said:


> Superior work!


Thanks HZ. I'm hoping to get the finish coat of paint on this week.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> This is the last of the ornate monuments I'm making this year.


Jerry, 
Don't all your posts start with that line?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love this piece. Can you give us some more information at to the pieces used to make it. It looks like you have some tombbliques down by the name? Where did you get the declarative pieces for the column (sono tube looks like) top and bottom, and the finial, is that a vase or something that you made? Thanks for sharing


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> Jerry,
> Don't all your posts start with that line?






hpropman said:


> I love this piece. Can you give us some more information at to the pieces used to make it. It looks like you have some tombbliques down by the name? Where did you get the declarative pieces for the column (sono tube looks like) top and bottom, and the finial, is that a vase or something that you made? Thanks for sharing


Thanks. The base is one of the square wooden storage crates from Michaels. I skinned it in one inch foam. The wooden appliques are also from Michaels. They have different styles of corners but these fit pretty well. The name letters and date are wood and are from AC Moore. All of the letters, etc are adhered with liquid nails. The top/bottom bases of the column come in a set and were purchased at Lowes. These were the most expensive part, coming in at about $45.00 for the pair. I like them for the shape and the fact that they're sturdy. The cardboard concrete tube is also from Lowes and fits snugly into the base section. The top column piece rests into the top of the tube and will be glued in place. I then put two pieces of foam on top of this, and then the finial, which was purchased at AC Moore last year. It was a garden ornament. You could put anything opn top; gargoyle, cherub, angel, etc.. It's coming along nicely and was fun to build. The final paint will be the last challenge but I think I have some ideas. I figure I have maybe $70.00 in the whole thing, but given that a cheap foam stone from Spirit can cost $30.00 it doesn't seem bad to me.
Hope that helps and if you have any more questions, don't hesitate.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks great...........thanks for putting that up,now i need to find more room in the garage to store a couple of those!!!!!! The wife wont be happy!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That is really looking great! A nice addition to your collection and will really stand out. I've been following your example and making a monument based on a Micheal's crate skinned in foam. They make a great base. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

VERY nice! Giving me ideas for gravestones...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Uruk-Hai said:


> That is really looking great! A nice addition to your collection and will really stand out. I've been following your example and making a monument based on a Micheal's crate skinned in foam. They make a great base. Thanks for the idea.


Thanks U-H. I really like the crates. Very sturdy base. Using the 40% off coupons make them pretty cheap too! Your tombstones are gorgeous! I wish I was motivated to detail mine like yours.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

How did I miss this one? 

Beautiful monument! I'm loving the details on it, and the height. It looks just lovely!

I'm partial to the punny epitaphs too...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That is impressive!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nicely executed. The detail at the top and bottom of the column really sell it.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome detail! Well done!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*some completion pics*

Here are a few of the last steps. Finished it today and posted some in the showroom forum.

The column base pieces primed









top section glued together










the column with paint being applied



















the base with finish coat


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The end result!



















Like I mentioned, it's a tall bugger at just over 7 feet. I'm leaving it in three sections for ease of moving/storage; base/column/top section. The column sits nicely on the base top and the top section rests in the carboard tube. It's pretty hefty so even a stiff breeze won't blow it over. Thanks for looking!

Sorry for the glare. I'm going to take some evening and night shots tonight if I can.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks awesome!!!!! What ,just one,you cant make just one  you need a whole yard of those!!!! Looks great jdubbya!!!!


----------



## muhahahahahaha (Jul 18, 2009)

man, that is real nice.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

sparky said:


> That looks awesome!!!!! What ,just one,you cant make just one  you need a whole yard of those!!!! Looks great jdubbya!!!!


Thanks! I have plans for at least one more taller monument but not until next year. My front yard is small so I can't have more than a dozen or so stones altogether. I'd love to have a few of these!



muhahahahahaha said:


> man, that is real nice.


Thanks!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You can make some stones. I realy like your stuff.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

jaege said:


> You can make some stones. I realy like your stuff.


Thanks jaege. Appreciate it. My stuff pales compared to some of the detailed stones here. This was a good practice year for me and I got a ton of ideas from other members for aging/painting techniques. I figure over the winter I can spend some time in my mad scientist basement and work on some more
stones, maybe figuring out some new ideas.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I figure over the winter I can spend some time in my mad scientist basement and work on some more stones, maybe figuring out some new ideas.


That's right, JD, ya gotta crank out some stones if you want to keep your crown:googly:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Your stuff is comparable to anything I have seen online. Admittedly, you have a subtle understated style, at least as far as the painting/cracking goes. The pieces themselves are quite flashy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... will make a great addition to your cemetery!


----------

